# Pm 932pdf 3ph Vfd Conversion



## Jay-z (Jun 11, 2016)

After many evenings of tinkering and emailing MKSJ   (who I'd like to think very much for his help  with the conversion ) the mill is once again usable.  Some fine-tuning still needs to be completed but that will happen in time.  I'm extremely happy on how it performs. The soft start and variable speed capabilities of the VFD are very nice .  I used them to finish the project that I was in the middle of when the original motor went up in smoke.  I must say it made the machine quite a bit more user-friendly . I figured since it was all apart I should add a tachometer( also recommended by MKSJ) into the face, and it works like a charm.  Overall I am very pleased with the conversion and would recommend it  as a suitable upgrade for any machine .  Why these pictures upload crooked, is beyond me .

Jay


----------



## mksj (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Jay,
Beautiful install, nicely done and clean. Matt should offer this as a factory model, VFDs are great for tweaking the speed a bit helps to eliminate cutter chatter, and you should have a little more on the top end which is nice for aluminum machining. Thank you for sharing your Kaboom capacitor experience and upgrade.

Open the pictures in paint, and they can be rotated. I find the default Microsoft viewer tends to auto-rotate pictures when opened, so you never know how it is going to look when posted. 
Mark


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks Mark. Your guidance was instrumental in getting this completed .  And for the quick tip about rotating the photos. 

 The mill definitely feels like a new machine once again. Well, guess I'm off to the next project .

Jay


----------



## wrmiller (Jun 11, 2016)

Nicely done Jay!


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 11, 2016)

Nice work Jay, VFD control is king!
BTW, I love your GSD avatar! I have four of them currently.


----------



## ch2co (Jun 11, 2016)

nicely done! do you want to trade machines, mine is much smaller and easier to move around 

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 11, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Nice work Jay, VFD control is king!
> BTW, I love your GSD avatar! I have four of them currently.


That is my 5 y o Velcro dog. One is enough for me.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jun 11, 2016)

Nicely done. What left the magic smoke out of the original motor.


----------



## Jay-z (Jun 12, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> Nicely done. What left the magic smoke out of the original motor.


 Stuck centrifugal switch .


----------



## Atlascycle (Jun 30, 2016)

What motor did you use? Did you have to adapt the mounting?

Jason


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 1, 2016)

Atlascycle said:


> What motor did you use? Did you have to adapt the mounting?
> 
> Jason





Atlascycle said:


> What motor did you use? Did you have to adapt the mounting?
> 
> Jason


Received 3ph motor from QMT. No adapter needed, it was a direct replacement metric flange.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 1, 2016)

Who is QMT . Is it a plane Jane motor or is made just for VFD ?


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2016)

Quality Machine Tools, a.k.a. Precision Machine. Seller of the PM932.


----------



## Jay-z (Jul 1, 2016)

just bolt it on , run some wires, program a VFD and you're ready.         Jay


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 1, 2016)

And have some fun!


----------

